# Calvin College



## sola_gratia (Aug 7, 2005)

Someone suggested Calvin college and seminary. Any advice or opinions?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2005)

It's part of the Christian Reformed Church and very theologically and politically liberal. 

[Edited on 8-8-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## sola_gratia (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> It's part of the Christian Reformed Church and very theologically and politically liberal.
> 
> [Edited on 8-8-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]




Do you know of any good christian colleges in florida?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Aug 8, 2005)

what about knox?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sola_gratia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I'm not in the loop on good Christian colleges in Florida. But if you are looking for a decent seminary, I've been impressed with Reformation International Theological Seminary.


----------



## sola_gratia (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by sola_gratia_
> ...



Wouldn't I have to have some kind of degree before I could attend a seminary?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sola_gratia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I don't think that is necessarily required, but their website can probably give you the information you need about admission requirements. In any case, your own educational background and goals are factors that you would have to consider wrt to the choice of a college or seminary.


----------



## sola_gratia (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by sola_gratia_
> ...



well, this is my last year in high school. I planned on going to college and seminary.


----------



## Scott (Aug 9, 2005)

If you are not committed to Florida, consider Covenant College for undergraduate. And yes, you should get an undergraduate degree before entering seminary.

Some recent news from/about Calvin College:

Cole Shoulder
Shifting Sand


----------



## sola_gratia (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> If you are not committed to Florida, consider Covenant College for undergraduate. And yes, you should get an undergraduate degree before entering seminary.
> 
> Some recent news from/about Calvin College:
> ...



Thanks Scott. I think I am going to apply there.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 9, 2005)

How about Pensacola for undergrad? 

Take it one step at a time, and see what door God opens. Seminary might come later. RTS Orlando maybe.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> How about Pensacola for undergrad?
> 
> Take it one step at a time, and see what door God opens. Seminary might come later. RTS Orlando maybe.



Pensacola has the advantage of being very cheap. The disadvantage of being rabidly KJV only and anti-Calvinist. (I speak from experience) I would not send my kids there.

I believe Grove City College in PA is worth considering. It is a good school, and relatively inexpensive.

[Edited on 8/9/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## crhoades (Aug 9, 2005)

anyone a fan of Dordt college? www.dordt.edu neo-calvinistic...


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Pensacola has the advantage of being very cheap. The disadvantage of being rabidly KJV only and anti-Calvinist. (I speak from experience) I would not send my kids there.
> [Edited on 8/9/2005 by fredtgreco]



in my opinion, Pensacola should not be considered by any Calvinist or anyone else who seeks to know the fulness of God's grace outside of stultifying "Free-Will" Baptistic legalism. As I prepared for ordination in a "Dispensational Sect" that is FAR more gracious than Pensacola, I looked into PTS' distance Grad program (at the time I was moving rapidly towards Calvinism). Of course I had to disclose (no surprise and I fully disclosed the necessary details) my failed marriage of 15 years ago as part of the PCC pre-application process. Ultimately, I was provisionally accepted into their MA in Biblical Studies yet rejected from their ministerial program due do to the D.

I questioned their definition of "Total Depravity" via EMAIL (at that time posted on the WEB in their Articles of Faith) but never got a response. The "final straw" was when I heard their Campus Pastor Jim... speaking on TV (his last name escapes me but if you've watched their "REJOICE" program you've heard him speak) begin "the invitation" with a phrase like "you must use your *sovereign free will* to accept Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior. I just about vapor locked at this blatant contention with the Biblical record of salvations in Acts and Christ's own words in the Gospels.


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 9, 2005)

Matthew,

At 45 I did'nt just "fall off the turnip truck" LOL. I'm also a former Charismatic (another "C" group that Pensacola does not suffer well) with many good friends who have attended both Liberty and Regent (Undergrad and Grad). I would not compare these two schools with Pensacola - different animals entirely. At PCC/PTS the rabid KJV-onlyism, Arminianism, and every other thing they "stand for" is rigidly enforced. There is some evidence that they kick students out for "solitary vice" as well.

No doubt there are many with leaning-to-fully Reformed at Liberty and Regent. I would not expect to see this at Pensacola in any immediate decade. They simply don't tolerate ideological debate in their "homogenous enclave". You might also not be suprised to find out that their credits don't "travel well" to other institutions.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 9, 2005)

Since you are a Baptist, you might think about attending Cornerstone University. It is in Grand Rapids and was formally known as Grand Rapids Baptist Bible College. It is affiliated with the GARB.
Advantages:
1. Some, though not all, of the staff are Calvinist. None of the staff are theological liberals.
2. It is just down the road from Calvin College and from Reformed Bible College. You could take classes at them as well as Cornerstone.
3. Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary is just across the street.
4. A good Reformed Baptist Church is within walking distance.

Check out Cornerstone at:
http://www.cornerstone.edu

Alternatively you should check out Reformed Episcopal Theological Seminary in Philadelphia. They admit many students without a college degree. 
Advantages:

1. Many , though not all, of the faculty are Calvinist. None of the faculty are theological liberals.
2. It has an excellent library.
3. It has a liberal scholarship program.
4. They admit students without the usual requirement of a B.A.

They can be found at:

http://www.reseminary.edu/


----------



## sola_gratia (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yeutter_
> Since you are a Baptist, you might think about attending Cornerstone University. It is in Grand Rapids and was formally known as Grand Rapids Baptist Bible College. It is affiliated with the GARB.
> Advantages:
> 1. Some, though not all, of the staff are Calvinist. None of the staff are theological liberals.
> ...



Thanks. I'm not sure I am baptist...I am not sure where I stand on that issue. I am not very knowledgeable on either side, but that is another topic.

Several people have told me Grove City college in PA is good. Anyone else have thoughts on that?


----------



## yeutter (Aug 9, 2005)

Grove City has an excellent academic reputation, is less expensive then Hillsdale College, and has some generally reformed men on the faculty.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2005)

I too have heard good reports about Grove City College.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 9, 2005)

*Reformed Episcopal Theological Seminary*

Let me say a word on behalf of the approach of Reformed Epsicopal Theological Seminary. By admitting students without a college degree they come out well grounded in the faith and have that as a platform to evaluate all further academic studies.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> Matthew,
> 
> At 45 I did'nt just "fall off the turnip truck" LOL. I'm also a former Charismatic (another "C" group that Pensacola does not suffer well) with many good friends who have attended both Liberty and Regent (Undergrad and Grad). I would not compare these two schools with Pensacola - different animals entirely. At PCC/PTS the rabid KJV-onlyism, Arminianism, and every other thing they "stand for" is rigidly enforced. There is some evidence that they kick students out for "solitary vice" as well.
> ...



I agree completely with Brian, even though I am only 35 - but still have not fallen out of any trucks.  Pensacola is very different than both Liberty and Regent. It is completely hostile to non-KJV and Calvinistic thinking. There have been incidents of disciplinary action for student who had the audacity to attend a Presbyterian church or have Sproul on their shelves. It is also not accredited (as far as I know). It also does not have a good reputation - which makes it difficult to get a job after graduation. About the only things it has going for it are price and an incredibly oppresive atmosphere. If one were to consider a "fundamentalist" type school that "did not permit alcohol, Cederville College in Ohio is a far better choice.


----------



## pastorway (Aug 10, 2005)

The Criswell College in Dallas, Texas, will give you a great education in theology/Bible right out of high school! You can earn a BA from a number of fields and then go on into their graduate program or go to the seminary of your choice.

Phillip - class of '93


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yeutter_
> Let me say a word on behalf of the approach of Reformed Epsicopal Theological Seminary. By admitting students without a college degree they come out well grounded in the faith and have that as a platform to evaluate all further academic studies.



Some may not know that there has developed a significant Anglo-Catholic movement within the REC. 

Anglo-Catholicism is a movement that dates to the early 19th century in Oxford (hence it is also known as the Oxford Movement) wherein some Anglicans essentially rejected the Reformation and argued that the Book of Common Prayer (BCP) is compatible with Roman Theology. Its main proponent, John Henry Newman, was rewarded for his service to Rome with a cardinal's hat. 

This movement has spread through the REC and other similar Anglican denominations rapidly in the last 10 years. 

I don't know how things are now in Philadelphia, but several years ago this movement was quite influential in the Philadelphia seminary. It had gained a footing in training schools in Louisiana and elsewhere.

Is that still the case? 

If so, it would not be a good place for a young person to get his basic theological training. Certainly back in the old "Prayerbook Presbyterian" days (I'm thinking of the faculty of the 60's and 70's) it seems to have been a good place to study. The two fellows who first introduced me to the Reformed faith were trained there in the early '70's. 

rsc


----------



## Covenant Joel (Aug 13, 2005)

I attend Clearwater Christian College in Clearwater, FL. 

I would not be able to consider the College reformed as a school, although it was founded by a Bible Presbyterian. It is definitely a fundamentalist school, which can be very frustrating. But, most of the Bible faculty are very reformed--I believe all are Calvinistic, and only one is truly dispensational. One other is somewhere in the middle of disp vs cov, but the rest I would say are most definitely not dispensational. The good thing is, they try to present sides fairly, and teach students to think for themselves about these issues. 

Something to think about anyway.

Joel


----------



## doonziticus (Sep 14, 2005)

Also in Grand Rapids, here, is Reformed Bible College, where I am at, check it out at http://www.reformed.edu


----------



## JohnV (Sep 14, 2005)

Brandon:

I audited a couple of classes at the old RBC, which in turn was the old Calvin college campus before that. I had friends that were taking courses there, and I sat in on classes when I visited them on long weekends. I've never been to the new campus, though I've driven past it a few times. It's on the East Beltline, north of the 96, as I recall.


----------



## doonziticus (Sep 14, 2005)

That's cool, the new campus is nice, and yes, you're correct, it is on the beltline. I like it here, its a great environment.


----------

